# adventitious shoots (root suckers)



## xander9727 (Nov 6, 2004)

What do you think is the best product to prevent the reformation of adventitious shoots at the base of a tree. I have several clients that have this problem with their landscape trees and I am looking for what works best. The two trees I currently dealing with are a Bradford Pear and a Flowering Crabapple.

Let me pick your brains if you will.


----------

